# What Is This Piece In The Column Of My G0704?



## ablock (Jan 25, 2016)

Good morning all.

I removed the table and head of my recently-acquired G0704 so I could lift the base and column onto the cabinet. With the head removed I could see a strange piece of metal floating in the circular groove cut for the three head-positioning bolts. (See attached photo)

It looks like a scrap except for the apparently threaded center hole. Can anyone advise whether this is something I should try and remove with needle-nose pliers, or something I need to worry about being in the right place when I re-mount the head?

Thanks!

/afb


----------



## TomS (Jan 25, 2016)

ablock said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> I removed the table and head of my recently-acquired G0704 so I could lift the base and column onto the cabinet. With the head removed I could see a strange piece of metal floating in the circular groove cut for the three head-positioning bolts. (See attached photo)
> 
> ...



So you know I do not have a G0704.  As you have probably figured out the purpose of the groove is for the three mounting bolts to clamp the column/head assembly to the base.  Anything else in the groove, other than the three bolts, should not be there.  I would remove the piece of metal so it doesn't interfere with tightening the column to the base.  My 2 cents.

Tom S.


----------



## ablock (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks, Tom. I agree it doesn't look right, though I remain curious as to whether anyone has any idea where it has floated in from... 

Best,

/afb


----------



## ch2co (Jan 25, 2016)

It looks to0 me to be a spacer just for holding the bolts in the right position for attachment. It even has a part number stamped in it? Doesn't is show up in the parts list?

CHuck the grumpy


----------



## brino (Jan 25, 2016)

To me it looks like the "slug" or cut-out that was left from making that hole from the backside, presumably for clearance of the T-head milling cutter used to mill that circular t-slot....
-brino


----------



## ch2co (Jan 25, 2016)

I just looked up the parts list on line and came up with this.  Isn't this the part? Looks important to me.

Chuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## brino (Jan 25, 2016)

Hey Grumpy Chuck,

What part are you looking at?
Does it have a number on the parts diagram you showed?

Here's a modified version of the original picture where I have coloured the part red.....at least it's the part I think "we" are talking about......




That's why I thought it looked like the cut-out from a hole-saw it even has a centre hole.
Maybe we need the OP to say if I'm looking at the right piece.

-brino


----------



## ablock (Jan 25, 2016)

@brino, yes, that is the bit I am talking about. I agree it looks just like hole-saw waste. @grumpy, thanks for looking that up...I looked at the same drawing and don't see a matching part. The stamped number is on the boss where the head mounts, which is different.


----------



## ablock (Jan 26, 2016)

Well, I took a pair of needlenose pliers to the floating bit and removed it easily. It was clearly a flake of cast iron as it broke in half under little pressure.

Thanks all for your suggestions.

/afb


----------



## ch2co (Jan 26, 2016)

Well thats exactly what I told you in the first place.  NOT!    I really didn't mean to suggest that you didn't have a clue, which I guess I unintentionally did. I just saw the piece that I thought that you were pointing to, and it was obviously the part I pointed out in the parts diagram. NOT!  I can't believe (well by now I probably should believe) that the QC on these things is so bad. How would whoever assembled this thing in the first place not have missed that large chunk of swarf in there and not done something about it? I guess they put things together in a different manner than I have ever seen on this side of the pond. 

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## MachGeek (Jan 28, 2016)

When I had my g0704 apart, I did not see anything similar.


----------

